# DetailersDomain.com brings a 24 year old Porsche 911 back to life



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Detailer's Domain: 1989 Porsche C4 - Getting it right for the new owner

The new owner found this gem in the mid west, the car had not been touched for 4 years.

This 1989 Porsche 911 C4 was at the shop for a few things including install new wheels, mount and balance new tires, H&R coilovers, clear corners new steering wheel, seals, fluids you name it we got it done.

I believe we put over 60 hours into the complete restoration less the mechanical work.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Decon with Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400
- Compound - Adam's Paint Correcting Polish
- Final Polish - Sonax Nano Polish
- Last step - Sonax Polymer Net Shield
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior:
- Complete interior steam cleaned
- Complete interior vac
- Vinyl/Plastics cleaned up
- Leather cleaned and condition

Engine
- Clean

For those of you that can't wait here is the video - read below for the complete story.





Before shots









































































































































































First thing was to get the car completely check out: fluids, seals, etc - when it came back we received the H&R Coilovers.

























































Out with the old in with the new

























Quick photos of the initial drop before final adjustments

































While the car was in we replace the shock towers for the hood.









After final adjustments wheels and tires installed - my kind of customer - BBS LM's!









Let's start with the interior

Tint Removal









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















































































Leather Master Rapid S used to clean up the leather and protected with Leather Master Protection Cream

































































Door sills were cleaned up with 1Z einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner

























After Interior

































































Before Undercarriage - 24 years of dirt and grime!









































All the dirt and grime on the brake rotor hubs were cleaned up with Adam's Metal Polish 1 and 2 with steel wool

















Much better

























Adam's APC in Kwazar Venus Pro with foamer tip









































Agitating the wheel wells with the wheel and fender brush

















More APC used


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Rupes LHR75 used with Uber MF Cutting Pad and Adam's Metal 1 and 2 

















Steel Wool to finish it out









Finish it up by hand.









Pressure washer used to remove the dirt and grime

























After 

























Wheel well afters

















BBS LM's getting cleaned/polished/ Opti Coated

























Old wheel weight adhesive

















Before 









After









Before 









After









Before 









After









Before/After









After

















Before shot of engine

























































Adam's APC

























Rinse off









After engine shots

































Prep of the car on the video

Auto Finesse Iron Out

















Rear deck lid

















































Rear deck lid cleaned up and dressed with Adam's In and Out Spray

















Rupes BigFoot in action

















Masking the trim

















Dulled out paint









50/50 shot of the rear deck (cleaned up the ghosting from the Carrera badge)

























50/50 shots









































Rear taillight needed some love

























50/50

















After rear taillights









Rear view mirrors

















50/50









Before shot of rear fender

























After shot of rear fender

















































After correction

























Finish touches

Before shot of the trim around the mirror









1Z einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner used to clean up the plastic. Adam's Super VRT brings back some left into the trim.









Stoner's Tarminator used to clean up the tires prior to apply Adam's Super VRT

















Tires cleaned up ready for Adam's Super VRT









Adam's Super VRT applied for that matte finished look









Removing decals on exterior glass

















Trim cleaned up with 1Z einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner









Afters

















































































Glamour shots

















































































Last shot


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice
great attention to the details ,all the little bits that make this a whole lot better
loving how the paint now its been polished makes this car look like new
awesome post


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Phil, that really is fantastic work, I love the LM's on the car as well.


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Gorgeous classic motor. Must have been a joy to work on. You've done an amazing job on it.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Trully stunning job


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks fantastic. Great attention to detail really paid off.

Loved the video too. :thumb:


----------



## voodoocars (Oct 20, 2012)

Lot of work. For a beetle..

Only joking- I like the wheel arch treatment. You dont see enough of that sort of detail on here.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work..now looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I think Phil you turned a desirable car in to a very desirable car .Stunning turnaround. A Porsche fit to celebrate the marque's 50th anniversary 
Daz


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

voodoocars said:


> Lot of work. For a beetle..
> 
> Only joking- I like the wheel arch treatment. You dont see enough of that sort of detail on here.


*I like the wheel arch treatment. You dont see enough of that sort of detail on here*
I think it depends on the level of detail chosen by the customer if the wheels come off . Like you I like that sort of thing. No point having wheels that would win a beauty contest only to have the effect spoiled by minging wheel arches
Daz


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys! I appreciate all the feedback, this one was a fun one to work one.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

fantastic job !!!!:thumb:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Stunning work and car.Nice touches with the suspension and alloys.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Phil, Fantastic work! thanks for sharing :thumb: it is amazing what a set of BBS rims can do to a Porsche :argie:


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

wow ..... just wow :doublesho


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Outstanding work and attention to detail.

Love the video too.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Awesome work sir.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for all the feedback I appreciate it, I love Porsches and this one was a great one to bring back to life. :thumb:


----------



## Domel (Sep 15, 2011)

engine was turn on when you washed it ?


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Very very impressive!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Love it! Comprehensive work, wonderful car, great thread.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic work


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL WORK You have the gift!!


----------



## Fech (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

That is stunning work, fair play!!!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks everyone! yup the engine wash turned on during the rinse, on the older Porsche I like to do this to ensure nothing stays wet for long.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Amazing job! 

Lovely drop and nice set of wheels, making this a true beauty!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic write up, a brilliant video too! Stunning work and the car now looks very new indeed!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Great read, thanks!!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Love it mate :argie:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cracking car and great improvement. Love the new wheels :thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

looks amazing on thise wheels ... superb work fellas :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

A lot of work went into that, looks great.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

If I hadn't seen those wheels changed, I'd have refused to look any further. 

That car has finally had some love shown to it - fantastic work; just what it deserved :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you all for all the feedback, this one was a fun one.


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Turned a very ordinary looking porka into something pretty special - great work!


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Excellent Work!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you.:thumb:


----------



## meintje (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like I'm the only one that doesn't like the wheels. In my eyes it ruins the classic look this car has (especially cause it's white). But of course this is all personal taste. As long as the owner is happy with it 

Great work with the restoration/cleaning up on this car. Great attention to detail, especially on the arches!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great bit of restoration there!
Glad the wheels got swapped.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I want :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, love the 50/50s:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## stassmirnof (Jan 14, 2014)

sick!, loved it


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely work, you have transformed the car.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Amazing work! :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Amazing what a bit of hard work can do and those BBS look the cats pyjamas :argie:


----------



## RocnRola (Sep 16, 2012)

Simply stunning classic


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Lovely Porsche. It was in good condition before the detail but now looks like new.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't often swear on here but that is sexy as ****. Great work on a great find. One of my favourite threads on here and that's saying something.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you I appreciate that.


----------

